# Manhattan Club



## ElizabethK (Sep 20, 2009)

In the past 5 years or so, I have been able to exchange either a Sudwala or Silversands unit for a Manhattan Club one bedroom.  I was typically able to do this when MC did their bulk space banking.  Does anyone know/remember when MC does thiseir bulk banking?  I haven't been to MC in a few years and am itching to go.  I also wonder whether RCI's trade power problems with SA weeks is preventing me from being able to pull any MC weeks.  Anyone have any thoughts on this?  Thanks.  Liz


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't help much with bulk banking info, but wanted to make you aware that Manhattan Club is inforcing the 1 in 4 rule now, and it is retroactive to your last stay.

Gayle


----------



## ElizabethK (Sep 20, 2009)

*Thanks for the 4 in 1 info*

I wasn't aware of it.  Does it apply if you use different weeks for the exchange?


----------



## Blondie (Sep 20, 2009)

I also think the dearth of units is because many are available in points instead of weeks. Also, SA is not as strong as it once was. My Sudwala has not pulled a MC in about 4 years.  I feel your pain...


----------



## Blondie (Sep 20, 2009)

The Manhattan club will not know what you used to exchange and they will not really care. But, they will know when you last dropped in and if it falls within 4 years they will likely cancel your ressie. (I did not know it was retroactive.) Also, they have tacked on some snappy little fees for exchangers in the amount of $25 a day or so, depending in unit.


----------



## RayHoek (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm interested into exchanging into the Manhattan Club but am finding it confusing with RCI #4064 being points and then there are 3 and 4 day (A083,A084 as well as A347, A348 and 8057) listings. 
What should I be searching for to do a weekly exchange so that i can start an ongoing search?


----------



## ElizabethK (Sep 23, 2009)

*Exchange into Manhattan Club*

RayHoek, I just pm'd you.


----------



## ElizabethK (Sep 23, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing about SA not trading like it used to.  And then...I reserved DVC Old Key West for 7/2/10 -- one bedroom --Fourth of July week -- with a Silversands week.  Maybe SA is getting strong again?  I used to believe that Sudwala was a better trader than Silversands, but I couldn't get DVC with Sudwala.  However, I did also just exchange Sudwala for HGVC Seaworld for 5/10.  I'm very pleased with how my SA's are doing right now!   Does anyone else see an increase in trade power?


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 23, 2009)

*One of the highes fees in timeshare for 30+ years more - not looking so good?*



ElizabethK said:


> I was thinking the same thing about SA not trading like it used to.  And then...I reserved DVC Old Key West for 7/2/10 -- one bedroom --Fourth of July week -- with a Silversands week.  Maybe SA is getting strong again?  I used to believe that Sudwala was a better trader than Silversands, but I couldn't get DVC with Sudwala.  However, I did also just exchange Sudwala for HGVC Seaworld for 5/10.  I'm very pleased with how my SA's are doing right now!   Does anyone else see an increase in trade power?



DVC with a SA deposit!  The DVC owners must be squirming.  All that money and a throwaway from overseas can get it? Makes those big bucks for the next 30+/- years seem more out of line than ever before.


----------



## jancpa (Sep 23, 2009)

deja vu all over again.  All the bragging on these boards about SA pulling the Manhattan Club caused them to practically ban such trades in the future and probably led to their adoption of the 1 in 4 rule.  I hope this doesn't happen with DVC.


----------



## brother coony (Sep 23, 2009)

The manhattan club has noting to do with trading power,Thats all RCI,once there owners give up there week to RCI,then its up to RCI to decide its trading power, 
the 4in1 is for marketing reasons, to get new blood to sell there Motropolitian suites to, Manhattan Club is sold out along with its Penthouse suites, othan than those it takes back thru ROFR,but it still has the second floor Metropolitian suites its selling, and due to the econamy they are selling slow,
 they dont care what someone trade, they just want new people to market to, as soon as they are sold out the 4 in 1 will be lifted, plus now they have competition from HGVC at 57 street


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 24, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> DVC with a SA deposit!  The DVC owners must be squirming.  All that money and a throwaway from overseas can get it? Makes those big bucks for the next 30+/- years seem more out of line than ever before.



It's all in the eye of the beholder.  'Throwaway' could also be coined for many Florida locations.  Remember, the USA isn't the only great place to visit in the world. If DVC wanted an exclusive attendance from only certain resort owners, then they shouldn't be providing access via an exchange company.  (As we all know, once you're in the pool, anything goes.)


----------



## gator (Sep 24, 2009)

I have traded SA weeks into there twice, most recently staying in April of 09. Went to concerts at Carnegie Hall every night except for the incredible Phantom of the Opera on one night. Great eats, too. They never mentioned the 1 in 4 to me, but did charge $25 per night fee. When you see one available, grab it, they don't last.


----------



## jancpa (Sep 24, 2009)

The 1 in 4 rule was adopted by the Manhattan Club on 3/21/08.  The countdown begins with the month you exchange into the Manhattan Club.


----------



## mdhajnos (Oct 5, 2009)

*Sudwala*

i got a call 2 weeks ago from RCI on my on-going search and was told it wilol never pull Manhattan Club.  I told to leave it the search.  I was also hoping for a spacebank to occur


----------



## philemer (Oct 5, 2009)

RayHoek said:


> I'm interested into exchanging into the Manhattan Club but am finding it confusing with RCI #4064 being points and then there are 3 and 4 day (A083,A084 as well as A347, A348 and 8057) listings.
> What should I be searching for to do a weekly exchange so that i can start an ongoing search?



Use #4064. Yes, it's a Points resort but it also has weeks exchanges available.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 6, 2009)

muranojo said:


> It's all in the eye of the beholder.  'Throwaway' could also be coined for many Florida locations.  Remember, the USA isn't the only great place to visit in the world. If DVC wanted an exclusive attendance from only certain resort owners, then they shouldn't be providing access via an exchange company.  (As we all know, once you're in the pool, anything goes.)



And if you look at the availibility charts in the European version of the RCI Directory, it is clear that SA has a MUCH better supply/demand curve than Florida.  If SA is a throwaway week, I'd hate to think what a Florida week would be.  Now, of course, there are certainly parts of Florida that do much better than the state as a whole such as Sanibel and the Keys.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 6, 2009)

jancpa said:


> The 1 in 4 rule was adopted by the Manhattan Club on 3/21/08.  The countdown begins with the month you exchange into the Manhattan Club.



Wow, the MC management idiots are now doing BOTH things that a resort can do to damage their owners trading power, bulk banking AND 1 in 4.  How stupid can they get?  Owners should be up in arms at these morons.


----------

